# Stroker Kit for 2.0 FSI



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I did some basic searching online for FSI stroker kit but didn't yield any answers. Anyone know if you can push 2.2l+ out of a BPY or any FSI variant? I know you can't bore it much if any so it would all come from increasing the stroke.


----------



## GolfRS (Feb 4, 2006)

AFAIK INA has a kit but the TFSI can only safely go up to 2.1

Dunno if it's worth the trouble...

Just get a bigger turbo.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

GolfRS said:


> AFAIK INA has a kit but the TFSI can only safely go up to 2.1
> 
> Dunno if it's worth the trouble...
> 
> Just get a bigger turbo.


Agreed. 2.1 is not worth the hassle. I was just thinking cause I use to be in volvos years ago and you could punch a 2.3l 4 cylinder to 2.8l safely.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I guess the next idea is to increase the rod to stroke ratio to allow engine to rev higher safer.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Hello All
We have built a reputation on being the authority for 1.8t stroker kits and this platform is no exception. We have built 3 2.1L fsi strokers utilizing a variety of parts. Some were built with the standard 06F block and BPY head while others were upgraded to the older style 06A and still used the BPY head. It depends on your goals and how extreme you want to go. We also have a 2.2L fsi stroker kit available as well. Feel free to send me a pm 

Heres our in-house drag car that is a 2.1L, and all the specs are listed. 
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150195521354992.372684.294598024991&type=1


----------



## CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi (Apr 4, 2007)

That's isaac's car, no?

That thing is amazing an very inspiring.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

I thought the 06A block was a 1.8t block? So the BPY and its european variants are basically based off a 1.8t?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

CoNGLoMeRaTeGTi said:


> That's isaac's car, no?
> 
> That thing is amazing an very inspiring.


Yep that's mine

< professional sn


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Boosted2003! said:


> I thought the 06A block was a 1.8t block? So the BPY and its european variants are basically based off a 1.8t?


The o6a is a 1.8t block the o6f is the 2.0t block. There is only subtle changes between the blocks. The o6a block has better crank walk prevention then the 06f.


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> The o6a is a 1.8t block the o6f is the 2.0t block. There is only subtle changes between the blocks. The o6a block has better crank walk prevention then the 06f.


Interesting....


----------



## Chris164935 (Jan 10, 2004)

Bumping this from the dead. Can anyone elaborate on why the 06A block is better at preventing crank walk than the 06F? Is it the lack of thrust washers for the #3 main cap?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

Chris164935 said:


> Bumping this from the dead. Can anyone elaborate on why the 06A block is better at preventing crank walk than the 06F? Is it the lack of thrust washers for the #3 main cap?


Exactly


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

at what point do you even get crank walk? i have been keeping an eye on mine and I havent seen anything abnormal yet at 575whp.... or in this application do that just explode?


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

mrbikle said:


> at what point do you even get crank walk? i have been keeping an eye on mine and I havent seen anything abnormal yet at 575whp.... or in this application do that just explode?


 How have you been "keeping an eye on it"?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

pulled bearings looking for unusual wear


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

not sure how much that actually tells, but it made me feel better about it, lol.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

I was afraid you were going to say that. Some bearings dont always show wear for some reason. It could be the amount of miles on it that would show it more but on a fairly new motor i did, the bearings showed nothing. 

I had a customer who had a failed rear main seal. Upon changing it, i noticed there were marks on the rear of the fw. The seal was twisted and folded as well. All things pointed to crank walk. I started to pull the mains and they all looked fine. Upon dropping the crank the block was fkd as well as the crank. In the end the main journals were cracked which made the walk occur. Moral of my story was that even with a destroyed thrust washer, most if not all the main bearings were fine. 

The only solid way to check it is to drop the crank.


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

how big of an issue is it though? I know of 1 or 2 failures personally...but past that..


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Which ones?


----------



## mrbikle (Jul 2, 2005)

i believe there was one or two instances from the mexican tuners.... now the validity of that... who knows.


----------



## IMAN973 (Jun 1, 2006)

Yea i personally saw pics of sergios motor as well as heard about some non publicized builds, which have had issues. Its not like the motors a pos but the more hp you throw at it, the more prevention needed.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2007)

:thumbup:


----------

